# panic



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi folks, I got a call from the embryologist on Wednesday to say come back on Friday to get eggs put back in - 12 noon. Was working today and missed a call on my mobile 0800 number did not recognise, did not think anything off it till I got home and realised it was the same number as yesterday. When I tried to call back it was late but the number said it does not receive incoming calls, instead of relaxing tonight I'm gettin in a panic!  Anyone know what they might want. I will get up early and call the hospital. I'm hoping all is OK because they last tried to call about 11.30, thinkin if its bad they would have tried this afternoon again aaaauuuggggh! Sorry to ramble on.


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi

It could be anything. Please don't worry yourself unnecessarily. It could even be as simple as changing the appointment time. I know it is hard not to worry about everything but as you said, if it was that important they would surely have rung back in the afternoon.

Take care and try and sleep (easier said than done I know!)

Goingcrazy x x


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey. first of all relax,it was probably someone else in admin calling to reconfirm that you will be attending at 12 tomorrow. If it was anything more urgent they would have called again or left a message.
My clinic called me this afternoon at 17:02 to reconfirm tomorrows 3pm appointment for my AMH results.  

with the ET !!!! 

Extra baby dust to you   

Now get that positive head on!! 

KayBee xx 


ps: just thought -  look on your other literature from the clinic  for another number and call them first thing to reconfirm yourself.   There may even be an out of hours number somewhere in your info packs?? x


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks!!! I feel I have been sooo calm this time round just having a wee blip. Thanks again - got to be positive 3rd time lucky. PS love the baby dust


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

You know I am going to have to track your TWW now  ...   

Woo! 3rd time is the average for success !!

Will be thnking of you tomorrow at 12pm..... Sleep tight  

KayBee x


----------



## jessicatcornish (Nov 25, 2010)

'3's the MAGIC NUMBER.....will be thinking of you


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

OK managed to sleep not to bad, called hospital  at 8am, everything fine want us there for 11.30  We thought it would be that but but hey ho nothing like a wee bit stress. Thanks again! Nearly time to go whoop whoop


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeehaw !!! 

Also Revols, there is a thread that says "stress improves chances of IVF success" .. so it's all looking ace for you today !

 

Catchya later !! xx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Good luck for E.T today, just came across this and wanted to wish you luck. I will be following your 2ww also


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

All went well on Friday, they put 2 embos back and the embryologist seemed happy with them  The others were not any good to freeze but we've never had any to freeze in the past but thats OK because this is going to work this time! - I had a wee chat with the monitor when we saw the eggs in place and told them just to stay put! Think the doctors thought I had gone  
Can I just say the staff at Ninewells in Dundee have all been fantastic over the years we have been trying   They just have a way of making you feel relaxed and give lots of  
Well the big day is 12th Dec  so the count down begins!!!!
Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Revols 

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Well we took the test today and its    we did it twice as line was quite faint but defo 2 lines on both!!  Now the trick is to keep it there  We are both very excited just another waiting game


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

congratulations honey 
Wishing you health & happiness for the months ahead xx


----------

